# Should I get a power head?



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an 18 inch air stone now but only about 14 inches of it produce bubbles. On both sides I have two emperor 400's, but sometimes I see my fish hanging out at the top. It doesn't look like their gasping for air, but it does worry me a bit.

Do you think I should get one?

If so what's a good gph I should get for a 75g?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sneak up on your fish and have other people look at them. Do you hang at the top when they don't see you? So many fish come up to beg for food when they see the primary feeder. 

I would get a medium sized power head (like 250 GPH) and attach to a pond-size sponge filter and stick it on a long enough tube that it blows on the surface.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's all in my head, it's really only my parrot fish, but I'm guessing their just wandering...I see them at the mid level 95% more than the top level.

I hate when they beg for food, it's just like a little dog in a tank giving you those puppy eyes.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Redwings said:


> I have an 18 inch air stone now but only about 14 inches of it produce bubbles. On both sides I have two emperor 400's, but sometimes I see my fish hanging out at the top. It doesn't look like their gasping for air, but it does worry me a bit.
> 
> Do you think I should get one?


Rw:

Very little oxygen transfer into the water occurs via the bubbles.

If you have a mild agitation of the water's surface due to the bubbles then you are achieving maximum oxygen transfer from the atmosphere into the water and a power head is not necessary.

TR

BTW: the water is receiving significant oxygenation via the spray bars and bio wheels in the emperor 400's.


----------

